# Dewalt DWD112 - A satisfactory tool.



## GaryK

Very nice. Thanks for the review.


----------



## saddlesore

Very comprehensive review, thanks.


----------



## sbryan55

I am a fan of Dewalt drills. I have three all cordless of course. But they lack the torque of a corded version which I have needed at time. This is a nice review that I will have to strongly consider.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## king

I have been using a dewalt corded drill for years,very dependable a good drill for the shop.plus no dead batteries to worry about.


----------

